# Blood Pressure Issues



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Over the last six months my blood pressure seems to be high and currently being monitored. If it remains high what are my options? I'm 39 this year.

If anyone suffers please post.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Not me but my wife is the same. Work can help raise it,which it did with my wifes last job.Horrible boss & constant pressure etc.
She now has had a change of job but still suffers but not as bad as it was. Trips to the doctor & medication keep it in check.


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

I've been on tablets for about 6years now, seems its going to be a lifetime of pills. I did find when I lost some weight the doc was able to lower the dosage so may be worth a try if you are carrying a few extra pounds. No problems or side effects once they get the right dosage sorted.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Cheers , I'm not overweight but my be genetic as my father did suffer a heart attack in his late 50's. He never went to the docs before the attack .


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Exotica said:


> Cheers , I'm not overweight but my be genetic as my father did suffer a heart attack in his late 50's. He never went to the docs before the attack .


..........this is it,regular check & moniter with the doctors. My wife has been on tablets for around 12 years now & as in the above post,once the dosage is sorted it's a normal life & won't hold you back.:thumb:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm always an advocate of trying to cure problems naturally and using medication as a last resort. We have become a population of people who just reach for a pill to cure a problem but these have side effects and problems of their own. 

As with most things, diet and exercise are the key elements to bringing your blood pressure down. 

There is some evidence that acetic acid in apples cider vinegar can help lower blood pressure along with a host of other health benefits.

A tonic is made by adding 1-2 Tablespoons to 8 ounces of water.
For blood pressure and cholesterol control, mix together a 1:1 ratio of apple cider vinegar and honey. Take 1 tablespoon of the mixture two to three times daily. I would add to this that dont use just any honey, use organic manuka honey as on its own this has great healing and other benefits.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

im 28 buddy and have been put on the tables two weeks ago - im overweight but not crazy fat never have smoked and only drink on a rare occasion . The doc blames the weight and it runs in the family. After some checks it was high every time so i was hooked up to the machine to test for 24 hours to test then was put on the tablets as it was always showing high


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Had high BP since age 41 yrs approx , but runs in family Dad, Mum , Sister, i took 14 months to get the best mix of treatment to get to good point, and not migraine since and more relaxed, also you get a free mot each year with full check ECG, Cholesterol, Diabetes, kidney function test, this means you are more likely to get picked up on any future health issues. my view it can also be linked to rushing around and hyper active, like i used to be could never stand still, work , work , work.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm on a drug called methotrexate for psoriatic arthritis. Never had BP issues but in May I almost blew a gasket. Terrible headaches for weeks, especially for 2 to 3 days after the MT.

Even tramadol made no difference. BP had suddenly spiked. Now on a calcium blocker called Amlodophine. Seems to do the trick. New anti sickness drugs too


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

What do you class as high ?


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

In typical male fashion I've not been to the doctor's in years which meant I hadn't had my blood pressure checked years so a couple of weeks ago out of curiosity I bought a BP machine to check it out. 

Just checked a minute ago, it's on the low side, but then again it always has been on the low side which the doctor says not to worry about, I don't suffer from hypotension so there is not a problem. This mornings reading is 101 over 58 and heart rate of 54bpm.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I have had it for about 12 month's doctor gave me tablets and it has been perfect since i applyed for travel insurance they quoted me £34 for 12 month's travel when i said i had high blood pressure it went to £64


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

rhyst said:


> What do you class as high ?


Mine is around 150/100 and HR around 100


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Exotica said:


> Mine is around 150/100 and HR around 100


I'm no GP, the general tables suggest that is on the high side, high blood pressure as other have said are not selected just for the over weight and smokers.
I do smoke and my BP is often around 111/64 and I'm nearly 50, see your GP and follow their recommendations, for some medication do bring it down if that is what is required, hardened arteries or other factors (poor diet) can also have effect, I understand medication for ED was discovered on the route to finding a medication for HBP and was a side effect (and a positive one for pfizer) :speechles


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Exotica said:


> Mine is around 150/100 and HR around 100


Moderate Hypertension (Stage 2) :wall:

Best get the doctor to check it out and take the medication...I hear Viagra is one of the prescribed drugs


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

i was 165/95 yesterday when i went to docs


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

I first discovered I had high blood pressure when I was 19, I went to the doctors with headaches several times. They tested my BP and the doctor looked at me a bit shocked, he said the machine must need recallibrating and would fetch another machine. On the second reading it was the same, he looked at me a little shocked again and told me I was 210/110 !! This was a bit of a shock to the system, I was told I would be on BP tablets for the rest of my life! When your told something like that it shocks you into action to change. I signed up to the gym and started slowly on my cardio, a year in I got a Personal trainer and to cut a long story short I am now 8 stone lighter and off the tablets with normal BP.


----------

